# R3 or Look 585 Ultra



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone ridden both and decided on the R3? Why?

Gonna cross post in the Look forum.

Outside of fit did you find one stiffer? harsher? better at climbing? Decending?

I live in VT so soaking up the road cracks is a big question for me.

Thanks.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

see Look forum for some answers.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

varian72 said:


> Anyone ridden both and decided on the R3? Why?
> 
> Gonna cross post in the Look forum.
> 
> ...


I would say get the R3 because you are in VT and can buy it at FitWerx in Waitsfield where they will also fit you perfectly (they sell Cervelo but not Look). I got my R3 there and am quite happy, I certainly rode over the worst pavement I could find on my test ride and it did well. Otherwise, I believe that both bikes are outstanding, I would have got the 585 if I had a chance to ride it and buy it at such a good shop.

-ilan


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I would say the R3 unless you're bothered by the fact that lots of doctors and lawyers watch too much cycling on Versus and buy Cervelo bicycles based on the onslaught of ads. They're almost as prevalent as Trek or Specialized bikes on any organized ride I've been on the past 2 years.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I love my R3.. It really goes. It is especially fast when you are climbing out the saddle. Once it gets momentum it seems to go faster. Here is a short video of me going up an incline today


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

kdub said:


> I love my R3.. It really goes. It is especially fast when you are climbing out the saddle. Once it gets momentum it seems to go faster. Here is a short video of me going up an incline today
> ]


Your seat looks quite a bit too low based on your knee angle in the other beach video.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> Your seat looks quite a bit too low based on your knee angle in the other beach video.



Yeah i was thinking that too. I had my seat higher before by about 2cm and I find my balls hurt during the ride. I dropped it 2cm and it was comfy. But I have been thinking whether my legs are bent a little too much after seeing the video. Maybe I'll raise it 1cm and try.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> I would say the R3 unless you're bothered by the fact that lots of doctors and lawyers watch too much cycling on Versus and buy Cervelo bicycles based on the onslaught of ads. They're almost as prevalent as Trek or Specialized bikes on any organized ride I've been on the past 2 years.



Who else rides the bike I am interested in is a key factor in how I decide what bike to buy!!! Thanks!!! :thumbsup: 

It really grates on my ego when other people have the same rig as me. Kind of like someone having the same Prom Dress.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Not to throw something else into the mix however have you thought about the RS. What an amazing bike. Had a chance to get a nice test ride on it after my fitting this weekend. So stiff and it really did a nice job of taking the jolt or sting out of the road bumps. It corners like nothing I have ever been on before. It just asks to be driven hard into turns. This is my opinion coming from a 08' Orca.

The geometry of the RS fit me much better than the R3. (-6) degree dropped stem and just a 5mm spacer looks cool too.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

kdub said:


> Yeah i was thinking that too. I had my seat higher before by about 2cm and I find my balls hurt during the ride. I dropped it 2cm and it was comfy. But I have been thinking whether my legs are bent a little too much after seeing the video. Maybe I'll raise it 1cm and try.


The usual recommendation is to make saddle height changes by a maximum of 2mm increments at a time.

-ilan


----------

